# Arraylist in ComboBox übertragen



## Jessant (20. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Freunde,

kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Ich habe eine ArrayList angelegt mit:


```
ArrayList<Film>Filmliste= new ArrayList<Film>();
```

Die Daten für die Arraylist, werden auf Textfeldern ausgelesen


```
Filmliste.add(new Film(tfName.getText(), tfSchauspieler.getText()));
```

Nun möchte ich die Daten aus der ArrayList in eine Combobox übergeben

Die ComboBox ist angelegt und heißt cbAuswählen

Wie kann ich das machen? Denn wenn ich

```
//cbAuswählen.addItem(Film+"\n");
```

benutze, bekomme ich beim ersten Speichern
Titel 1
und wenn ich ein zweites mal speichere
Titel 1
Titel1, Titel 2 (in einer Reihe)


----------



## Jessant (20. Mai 2012)

Jessant hat gesagt.:


> len
> 
> Wie kann ich das machen? Denn wenn ich
> 
> ...



meinte 
cbAuswählen.addItem(Filmliste+"\n");


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mai 2012)

Ah na dann macht das auch Sinn. Du musst sie einzeln hinzufügen:

```
for (Film film : filmliste)
{
    comboBox.add(String.valueOf(film));
}
```

EDIT: BTW, besser wäre, die "toString" Methode passend zu übschreiben (falls das nicht schon der Fall ist), und einfach 

```
for (Film film : filmliste)
{
    comboBox.add(film);
}
```
zu machen, dann wird's auch mit dem Zugriff darauf später leichter.


----------



## Jessnat (24. Mai 2012)

Danke, ich habe es jetzt probiert, es kommt aber immer noch zu dem Fehler

Es zeigt den ersten Titel an, wenn ich zum ersten mal Speichere


"Titel 1"
und wenn ich ein zweites mal speichere
Titel 1
Titel1, Titel 2 (in einer Reihe) 

ich möchste aber dass es so aus sieht

Titel 1
Titel 2

Hat da jemand einen Tipp`?

Danke


----------



## Marco13 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich wette, das passiert nicht mehr, wenn du ein KSKB erstellst.


----------

